# NGD: Taylor 314ce



## Bones43x (May 7, 2011)

It actually came Wednesday, but I've been too busy playing it to take pics until tonight. I had been in need of an acoustic for SO long. 

I started on an old junky Oscar Schmidt acoustic 14 years ago, which I left at my parents house 10 years ago. I bought an Ibanez AEG20E about 3 years ago, but I sold it after about a year because I didn't like it.

I originally didn't want to spent more than $700-800 on an acoustic, but I figured I might as well go ahead and get something I'll be happy with for a LONG time. This is actually the most expensive guitar I've bought, to date.


----------



## RiffRaff (May 7, 2011)

I've played one of those before and they are beautiful guitars.


----------



## yingmin (May 9, 2011)

I just sold my 314CE a few weeks back. I had to look for the ding on the upper bout by the Expression controls to make sure you weren't posting my old guitar.


----------



## Bones43x (May 9, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I just sold my 314CE a few weeks back. I had to look for the ding on the upper bout by the Expression controls to make sure you weren't posting my old guitar.



lol

Mine is/was brand new.


----------



## jon66 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bit of a bump here, but gratz on the new 314ce dude. I recently had the chance to play one while I was outta town (bigger cities are awesome for guitar shopping when you're from a small town) and I was pretty blown away by how nice they sounded & played.

Definitely gonna keep an eye out for one of these myself. Since you've had it for about 6 weeks now and the "honeymoon" period has likely worn off, do you have any buyers remorse or regrets, or are you still 100% happy with your purchase?


----------



## Bones43x (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey, it's been a while since the last post...I've been neglecting forums for a while so I can devote more time to practicing.

Now that the honeymoon is over, I still love the 314ce. It plays so easy, and I find it to be an easy transition from my Ibanez necks. The fretboard is about the same width and radius as my Ibbys, which is part of the reason I went with Taylor. It _is_ thicker, but it feels nice.


----------



## Opion (Aug 24, 2011)

Taylors are such a joy to play. A full-body one is in my future...so lovely! Congrats!


----------



## TelosHedge (Aug 29, 2011)

great guitar, best decision you could make. i have 9,000 electrics (not really) and ONE acoustic - a 414. i just dont need anything else for what i do, and i know it's got so much more potential than i'll be capable of giving it for a long time. beautiful instrument!!!


----------

